# Dead in the Family



## JessyV (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello everyone! I was wondering if anybody knew if the new Sookie Stackhouse novel Dead in the Family by Charlaine Harris will be available for the  kindle? I thought I saw it for pre-order a couple of weeks ago  and now its gone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It doesn't seem to be available on or off the Kindle at this point.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's one of the new releases caught up in the Penguin-Amazon contract negotiations. Once they work things out, I'm sure it will get released. It's just a matter of when.


----------



## JessyV (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for your responses!

I just saw it hardcover pre-order for $9.99- great price but I would love to get it for my kindle!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I pre-ordered it while it was available to pre-order, and it still shows up in my "open orders," so I guess it's still in limbo.  However, I am not optimistic, as I'd also pre-ordered the next installment in the Black Dagger Brotherhood series, and that seems to have disappeared from my open orders list.  (Release date for that one is next Tuesday, 4/27 -- they must realize that they aren't going to have this mess worked out by then.)

I'm kinda surprised that I didn't get some kind of email notification that my pre-order of the BDB book was cancelled.  Looks like I'll be going to the library for these books.


----------



## JessyV (Nov 19, 2009)

Off topic- Are the Black Dagger books good? I have been meaning to read them!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

JessyV said:


> Off topic- Are the Black Dagger books good? I have been meaning to read them!


I love them -- I'd say I'm "addicted" to them, although not quite as "obsessed" as I've gotten with a couple of other series. I didn't get hooked until the second book, though. I liked the first one fine, but didn't feel any real "need" to read the next one. Then several online friends told me I should give the series another chance, and once I read the second one, I was hooked! (They are different from the Sookie books in that they don't follow the same central character in each book. They all take place in the same "world," but each book follows a different central couple, with the characters from past and subsequent books as supporting players.)


----------



## JessyV (Nov 19, 2009)

I think I will start this series as soon as I'm done with the Mercy Thompson books by Patricia Briggs.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's one of the new releases caught up in the Penguin-Amazon contract negotiations. Once they work things out, I'm sure it will get released. It's just a matter of when.


.

grrrrr


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

cheerio said:


> .
> 
> grrrrr


Ditto


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got an email about the next book in the Morganville Vampire Series.  It isn't going to be released yet and they cancelled my preorder.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Is the eBook version of DITF the same everywhere you buy it?  I'm just curious... or maybe it's a silly question... I know it's available for pre-order at Barnes & Noble for $12.99.  Can anyone find out what the version for the iPad costs?  

Thanks!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Amazon needs to get their rear in gear and give their customers the option of purchasing these books even at the higher price


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Casse said:


> Amazon needs to get their rear in gear and give their customers the option of purchasing these books even at the higher price


It's not Amazon, it's the publisher not allowing Amazon to sell the books.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's not Amazon, it's the publisher not allowing Amazon to sell the books.


But isn't the reason that publisher is not allowing Amazon to sell the books is that Amazon won't agree to their pricing plan  Please correct me if I'm incorrect


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Casse said:


> But isn't the reason that publisher is not allowing Amazon to sell the books is that Amazon won't agree to their pricing plan  Please correct me if I'm incorrect


We don't know all the facts. We DO know that Amazon has agreed with the OTHER publishers regarding their new pricing, so it appears that Penguin is asking for something that the other publishers didn't.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

I pre ordered this in February, I went looking for it today, and just realized that it's not on the website anymore, but still present on my pre order list.  It ticks me off that wouldn't tell me that I won't be receiving this on May 4th!  I'm counting on it, the following week is my week off and I had planned on indulging.  grrrr.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> Is the eBook version of DITF the same everywhere you buy it? I'm just curious... or maybe it's a silly question... I know it's available for pre-order at Barnes & Noble for $12.99. Can anyone find out what the version for the iPad costs?
> 
> Thanks!


It's not available on iBooks for the iPad, just B&N as far as I can tell.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> Is the eBook version of DITF the same everywhere you buy it? I'm just curious... or maybe it's a silly question... I know it's available for pre-order at Barnes & Noble for $12.99. Can anyone find out what the version for the iPad costs?
> 
> Thanks!


Depends on what you mean by "the same". Pricing should be, once the book is available in the other stores. The contents should be, it's rare that books like these are sold abridged. What you are able to read it on won't be the same. Amazon, Sony, BN, and Apple ALL have different DRM schemes. You will be unable to read anything purchased from Sony, BN, or Apple on your Kindle unless you resort to removing the DRM and converting the file to another format. This is not difficult for most techies but of very questionable legality; circumventing DRM is illegal in the US, and the concept of doing so to ebooks under the doctrine of Fair Usage even for personal use only (not for distribution) has not been tried in court, though similarities exist in the music industry--i.e., transferring CDs to mp3 format to use on your iPod. For now, it's smartest from a legal standpoint to assume that if you remove DRM and format-shift an ebook, you can be held liable.

You can, however, read books from those sources directly on your computer through the programs each manufacturer makes available, or in some cases on a iPhone/Blackberry/etc., and that is how many people are working around the unavailability of Penguin's newest books. Hopefully they and Amazon come to agreement soon as this has been going on for nearly a month now.


----------



## JessyV (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm so upset I won't be able to get this book on May 4th. I've considered buying the hardcover but I'm getting spoiled- with the kindle I have my book in a couple of seconds!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Depends on what you mean by "the same". Pricing should be, once the book is available in the other stores...
> You can, however, read books from those sources directly on your computer through the programs each manufacturer makes available, or in some cases on a iPhone/Blackberry/etc., and that is how many people are working around the unavailability of Penguin's newest books. Hopefully they and Amazon come to agreement soon as this has been going on for nearly a month now.


Thanks VictoriaP. It was the pricing I was curious about. Since Amazon has settled with other publishers, I do wonder what the hold up is... I'm ready and willing to pay the full $12.99 on this particular book...


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Anniehow said:


> I pre ordered this in February, I went looking for it today, and just realized that it's not on the website anymore, but still present on my pre order list. It ticks me off that wouldn't tell me that I won't be receiving this on May 4th! I'm counting on it, the following week is my week off and I had planned on indulging. grrrr.


They wouldn't email you yet, not until the date was closer. I am sure they are hoping, like the rest of us that this issue will be resolved before the actual release date.

I think I didn't get the emails for the Bride Quartet or Morganville Vamps until the day of or day before the release (I can't remember now for sure).

I still have hopes it will be resolved soon, if not, then I have so many others things to read, I can wait for these few books to get Kindleized before I read them.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> ...We're writing to let you know that we've canceled your order for Dead in the Family because it will not be released by the publisher in Kindle format on Tuesday, May 4, 2010 as previously expected. We don't yet have a date for when this item will be released for Kindle. We will send you an email notifying you when the Kindle edition becomes available.


I just received the above email from Amazon this evening. I am so bummed! I knew something was happening between Amazon and the publisher but was in denial. I refused to believe that my book would not show up on my Kindle on May 4. *ARGH!!!!* 

Charlaine Harris is coming to town and I just purchased tickets to go to her book signing. I had planned to purchase a DTB so I could try to get her signature but it just isn't the same. Now I am even re-thinking that plan. Would it be tacky to take one of her older books in for signature and mention that I wont be able to read the new one til it is released in Kindle format? Or would that be rude & tacky?!?


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think you would need to check with whatever bookstore or organization is hosting the book signing as to whether you can bring an older book (that is, one you purchased elsewhere) to the signing.  As for letting Charlaine Harris know why you didn't purchase her most current hardback, I don't think she'd consider that rude or tacky, just a customer giving appropriate feedback.  I've met her at several mystery conferences over the years and she seems to be a very down-to-earth sort of person.  I don't believe she has any control over what's going on with her publisher and Amazon, but it doesn't hurt to let her know that it is having an impact on her book sales...


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I knew it was going to happen, but I was sad last night when I got my email that my order had been canceled.  I wish they would figure things out so I can get the new releases.  In the meantime, I am reading lots of indie and bargain books!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I just checked the iBooks store and Dead in the Family is $9.99 and the new BDB book is $12.99. I'm so annoyed with this.... If they're going to offer it for $9.99 price anyway with Apple, why can't they offer it at Amazon? I share an account with my mom and sister who have a kindle and a touch, so I can't just go buy a book we all want to read in a non-amazon format. <sigh> This stinks.

ETA: I just checked and Amazon has both of these priced for pre-order (hardbacks) for $9.99...


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

If Apple and B&N signed then how bad could the requirements be   

So frustrated with this.... When I purchased the K2 these books were available... Amazon should be willing to do what is necessary to provide the books to their customers. If Apple can sell for 9.99 then why can't Amazon? Take a lower margin if necessary but keep your customers happy!


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I was ticked when I received the dreaded email too. I have come up with an alternate plan to read DTF on my Kindle!! Can't wait for Tuesday to get here!


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Tigress780 said:


> I was ticked when I received the dreaded email too. I have come up with an alternate plan to read DTF on my Kindle!! Can't wait for Tuesday to get here!


  Okay, share with the class? Inquiring minds and all that.......


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Tigress780 said:


> ...I have come up with an alternate plan to read DTF on my Kindle!! Can't wait for Tuesday to get here!





sixnsolid said:


> Okay, share with the class? Inquiring minds and all that.......


Yes!!! Please!!! Pretty please!!!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

EKing said:


> I just checked the iBooks store and Dead in the Family is $9.99 and the new BDB book is $12.99. I'm so annoyed with this.... If they're going to offer it for $9.99 price anyway with Apple, why can't they offer it at Amazon? I share an account with my mom and sister who have a kindle and a touch, so I can't just go buy a book we all want to read in a non-amazon format. <sigh> This stinks.


Thanks for posting this... I was wondering what the iBook prices were. At $9.99 and $12.99, why can't they settle? Argh! I keep thinking that it's Penguin, not Amazon, who is holding out.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> Yes!!! Please!!! Pretty please!!!


I think it is against the rules to discuss here...I will be buying the ebook from Barnes & Noble and thru "magic" put it on my Kindle. I just tried it with another B&N book, and it worked like a charm!

Google is your friend...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You can also find another alternative by checking out the thread on Jim Butcher's "Changes" book in this forum.  That alternative is not illegal, just a loophole we don't want to make too obvious lest it be closed prematurely.

I've also done the "magic" routine.  The alternative in the other thread is easier for most users as many people don't have the skill set or confidence to manipulate their computers at the level required to make that work, and the alternative method preserves a lot of the advantages we get by sticking with Amazon. It's what I plan if Magic Bleeds gets caught up in this mess later in the month, and I'm reserving the other route only for dire emergency.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> You can also find another alternative by checking out the thread on Jim Butcher's "Changes" book in this forum. That alternative is not illegal, just a loophole we don't want to make too obvious lest it be closed prematurely.
> 
> I've also done the "magic" routine. The alternative in the other thread is easier for most users as many people don't have the skill set or confidence to manipulate their computers at the level required to make that work, and the alternative method preserves a lot of the advantages we get by sticking with Amazon. It's what I plan if Magic Bleeds gets caught up in this mess later in the month, and I'm reserving the other route only for dire emergency.


I've read about the other alternative and want to try it but don't understand how it will work if the book isn't even offered on Kindle. ?? Can someone PM and help me? Please


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

kari said:


> I've read about the other alternative and want to try it but don't understand how it will work if the book isn't even offered on Kindle. ?? Can someone PM and help me? Please


My understanding is that Amazon's agreements with publishers vary from country to country. So Amazon may not have the right to sell the Kindle version in the U.S. but it may be able to sell it somewhere else. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...

My question is how does one find the listing of the Kindle version for another country?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

After DH gave me grief about fraud (using the loophole), I've opted to buy the hardback versions of both and kick it old school with my mom and sister. I can't even get them for that price at Half Price Books, so why not.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> I think you would need to check with whatever bookstore or organization is hosting the book signing as to whether you can bring an older book (that is, one you purchased elsewhere) to the signing.


Thank you for the words of wisdom .

I contacted the sponsor for Charlaine Harris' book signing... they were okay with me bringing one of her old books to the signing. My impression is they didn't care much at all as long as I had already purchased tickets to get into the event. Hope I get a chance to meet with Ms. Harris directly. Very much looking forward to the evening. Going to be a splendid chick evening with friends who are also fans.


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Enjoying it now on my Kindle!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> My understanding is that Amazon's agreements with publishers vary from country to country. So Amazon may not have the right to sell the Kindle version in the U.S. but it may be able to sell it somewhere else. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> My question is how does one find the listing of the Kindle version for another country?


Not sure, and this one doesn't even release in the UK until June 10th....and even then it doesn't say there is a Kindle version (at least last time I checked).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you're interested, audible has a Member Special until May 11th. The audiobook is $9.95

http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/products/ProductDetail.jsp?productID=BK_RECO_003755&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Just finished Dead in the Family. It was just OK. The ending seemed very incomplete.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, the book isn't getting very good reviews at all. Bummer.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

kari said:


> Yeah, the book isn't getting very good reviews at all. Bummer.


At least this makes it easier to wait for the Amazon/Penguin standoff to end so we can get it on Kindle! (At least for me. I do still plan on reading it when it's on Kindle, but I don't feel quite so anxious about it anymore!)


----------



## Lady Layla (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a friend who's currently reading this on her NOOK.  I'm just a little perturbed!  Sheesh!  According to a thread on Amazon, it's a negotiation breakdown between Penguin Publishing and Amazon.  I did notice that the hardback is $25 on Penguin's site and only $9.99 on Amazon's site.  Looks like Penguin is a bit greedy to me.  Personally, I think I'll boycot Penguin for a while.  Just sayin'.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree -- b/w the lukewarm reviews and the fact that Penguin is being so greedy/difficult, I can wait.  Besides that, I realized that once I read it, I'll just be waiting for the next one to be released, so as far as I'm concerned, I have until then to get this one read.


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

I gave up and went with audible to get my DITF. Anyone else read/listen yet?


Spoiler



Why is Sookie on the fence with Eric? Does she love him or not?


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

OwlEyez said:


> I gave up and went with audible to get my DITF. Anyone else read/listen yet?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



She says she does... she's willing to kill for him... I think CH is just yanking our chain!



There's a forum in which people discuss this series in detail, obsess over every little nuance, explore every conceivable/inconceivable idea and generally have some pretty interesting thoughts... be careful what you click into there because it's all spoilers-- fair warning... although they try to label everything pretty clearly.

[URL=http://www.tangler]http://www.tangler.com/forum/sookie-stackhouse-series#[/url]


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I am not impressed at all with the reviews it is getting, which has been making it easier for me since it still isn't available for Kindle.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

"Dead in the Family" may not be available yet on Kindle but I made my way to a Charlaine Harris book signing this evening.  Great evening and the author was wonderful.    She answered open forum questions and was funny, gracious and friendly.  She stayed around til the LAST book was signed (over 3 hours) and everyone had made their way through the line.  She was a real trooper.  I never would have thought she would have stayed that long.  Combination of personal strength and commitment along with southern manners I guess.  

My friend and I were one of the last few to get through her line.  I am still beaming and have my personalized autographed copy (even if it is a dtb).


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

It is one of the 3 books released that I am waiting to read but can't because it is not on Kindle format. This is so stupid. I have all the other Southern vampire and Morganville vampires books in Kindle format. I guess They will not get my money for a while. I was really looking forward in reading this when them when they were released.


----------



## malina (Jan 18, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> My understanding is that Amazon's agreements with publishers vary from country to country. So Amazon may not have the right to sell the Kindle version in the U.S. but it may be able to sell it somewhere else. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> My question is how does one find the listing of the Kindle version for another country?


Google "canada kindle dead in the family". It should be the second link.


----------

